# Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V



## Kurdjo (28. Juli 2013)

*Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*

Hallo Leute...
ich habe eine DSL 16000 Anschluß der Telekom und benötige ein Ersatzmodem/Router für mein Speedport W503V. Problem bei dem ist das es in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder die Internetverbindung verliert. Telekom hat die Leitung bereits gemessen, von deren Seite ist auch alles OK.
Ich selber glaube denen das auch da ich vor ca. 1,5 Jahren schonmal das gleiche Problem mit dem gleichen Routermodell hatte. Zuerst war die Verbindung ab und an weg und irgendwann dann für immer. Hatte mir damal ein gebrauchten Ersatzrouter geholt und nun fangen die Probleme wieder an...

Wie gesagt brauche ein Ersatzgerät soll aber nach Möglichkeit dieses mal kein Speedport sein.
Soll Router und Modem im einen sein.
Maximales Budget vielleicht so 70-80€

Unter ebay sind diverse Angebote zu Fritz!Boxen die die Leute über 1&1 bekommen haben. Angeboten werden Geräte aus der 7000Serie und 3000Serie.
Was meint Ihr was könnte man davon kaufen bzw. wäre Empfehlenswert für mich...


----------



## Tommi1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*

Jaja... die Speedports. Mit denen hat ich (egal ob 504, 723 oder 90x auch immer Probleme mit abrrüchen oder daß die sich gerne mal aufgehängt haben.

Hab mir vor 2 Monaten die Frotzbox 3272 geholt und die ist schon vergleichbar mit dem "größten" Speedport aber hat mehr Ausstattung.

Wenn Du also 12 € drauf legst, bekommst Du eine gute und vor allem neue Box.
AVM FRITZ!Box WLAN 3272, Router

Vielleicht bekommst Du die auch noch irgendwo ein wenig günstiger.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*



Kurdjo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> ich habe eine DSL 16000 Anschluß der Telekom und benötige ein Ersatzmodem/Router für mein Speedport W503V. Problem bei dem ist das es in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder die Internetverbindung verliert. Telekom hat die Leitung bereits gemessen, von deren Seite ist auch alles OK.
> Ich selber glaube denen das auch da ich vor ca. 1,5 Jahren schonmal das gleiche Problem mit dem gleichen Routermodell hatte. Zuerst war die Verbindung ab und an weg und irgendwann dann für immer. Hatte mir damal ein gebrauchten Ersatzrouter geholt und nun fangen die Probleme wieder an...
> 
> ...


 

Hey, 

ich würde dir empfehlen, erstmal von einem Bekannten eine Fritzbox zu leihen, 
da diese dir mehr Leitungsinformationen anzeigen kann. 

So könnte man schon mal ausschließen, ob das wirklich an deinem Router liegt. 

Btw.: Hast du das Gerät mal zurückgesetzt? Wie sieht es mit Temperaturen aus? 
Es kann gut sein, dass das Gerät einfach überhitzt. Es wäre sicherlich auch schonmal 
nicht schlecht, wenn du mal nachschaust, wie viele Fehler produziert werden. 
Das findest du, glaube ich, bei DSL - Details.

Edit: Schau auch mal bei Systemmeldungen rein und kopier am besten den ("geschwärzten") Text hier rein, 
also lösche deine IP Adresse und ggf. Namen aus dem Log.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*

@Kurdjo
Ich stimme K3n$! zu. Wenn du jemanden mit einer fritzbox kennst leihe sie dir mal aus, schließe sie bei dir an, schaue im web-interface der box unter internet->dsl-informationen und poste hier die register übersicht, dsl und spektrum.
Was für einen speedport w503v hast du eigentlich genau? Typ a oder typ c?


----------



## Kurdjo (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @Kurdjo
> Ich stimme K3n$! zu. Wenn du jemanden mit einer fritzbox kennst leihe sie dir mal aus, schließe sie bei dir an, schaue im web-interface der box unter internet->dsl-informationen und poste hier die register übersicht, dsl und spektrum.
> Was für einen speedport w503v hast du eigentlich genau? Typ a oder typ c?



Ich habe die letzten 2 Stunden rumtelefoniert aber alle die ich kenne haben Speedports oder irgendwelche Kabelrouter von Kabel Deutschland .
Habe nachgesehen meins ist ein Speedport Typ A.

Das mit der Überhitzung von K3n$! könnte evtl. ein Hinweis sein, wohne in einer Oberwohnung und meine aktuelle Zimmertemperatur beträgt 27°C zu 21°C draussen. Die letzten Tage hatte ich schon z.t. hier 31°C gehabt.
Frage ist womit soll Ich das Speedport den kühlen...ich selber für mich nehme Eiswürfel ohne Ende, inzwischen hab ich sogar schon Eiswürfel ins Bier gepackt


----------



## Tommi1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*

Kühlen bringt da nicht. Wenn Du einmal das Problem mit dem Teil hast, wird das Problem immer wieder kommen.
Ich wohne auch in ner Dachgeschosswohnung mit den (fast) denselben Twmp Werte wie Du.

Auch die Beschreibung, die Du in Deinem Anfangsthread angegeben hast, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.
Hatte auch gedacht, es würde doch an der Leitung liegen, anderes Modem drangehängt einwandfrei funktioniert, Speedport an die Telekom geschickt (Sevicevetrag gekündigt) 
und mir die Fritzbox geholt und bin seit dem äußerst zufrieden.
Das beste ist: seit ich sie habe, habe ich keine Ausfälle mehr.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*



Kurdjo schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten 2 Stunden rumtelefoniert aber alle die ich kenne haben Speedports oder irgendwelche Kabelrouter von Kabel Deutschland .
> Habe nachgesehen meins ist ein Speedport Typ A.
> 
> Das mit der Überhitzung von K3n$! könnte evtl. ein Hinweis sein, wohne in einer Oberwohnung und meine aktuelle Zimmertemperatur beträgt 27°C zu 21°C draussen. Die letzten Tage hatte ich schon z.t. hier 31°C gehabt.
> Frage ist womit soll Ich das Speedport den kühlen...ich selber für mich nehme Eiswürfel ohne Ende, inzwischen hab ich sogar schon Eiswürfel ins Bier gepackt



Ihh, Eiswürfel im Bier 

Falls du es dir zutraust, könntest du den Speedport Router auch "fritzen", d.h., die AVM Firmware draufflashen, 
da es sich beim W503v Typ A um eine Fritzbox 7270 v1 handelt (soweit ich weiß). 

Anleitungen gibt es z.B. beim Ip-phone-Forum. 

Damit bräuchtest du dann nicht mehr suchen und hättest schon eine Fritzbox


----------



## Tommi1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*

Was ja auch nur gehen würde, wenn er keinen Service Vetrag hat, also das Gerät bei der Telekom gemitet hat.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Was ja auch nur gehen würde, wenn er keinen Service Vetrag hat, also das Gerät bei der Telekom gemitet hat.


 
Scheidet, denke ich, aus, da:



> Hatte mir damal ein gebrauchten Ersatzrouter geholt und nun fangen die Probleme wieder an...



Außerdem hätte er den ja sonst austauschen können, falls er kaputt wäre.


----------



## Tommi1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*

Ahhh... Überlesen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*



Kurdjo schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten 2 Stunden rumtelefoniert aber alle die ich kenne haben Speedports oder irgendwelche Kabelrouter von Kabel Deutschland .
> Habe nachgesehen meins ist ein Speedport Typ A.
> 
> Das mit der Überhitzung von K3n$! könnte evtl. ein Hinweis sein, wohne in einer Oberwohnung und meine aktuelle Zimmertemperatur beträgt 27°C zu 21°C draussen. Die letzten Tage hatte ich schon z.t. hier 31°C gehabt.
> Frage ist womit soll Ich das Speedport den kühlen...ich selber für mich nehme Eiswürfel ohne Ende, inzwischen hab ich sogar schon Eiswürfel ins Bier gepackt


 Dann lasse ihn mal über nacht (oder wenn du halt kein inet benötigst) ausgeschalten. Sollte er dann nach dem starten eine zeit lang stabil laufen, ist es die hitze.


----------



## Kurdjo (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*

Gut TurricanVeteran werde Ich mal so ausprobieren...die nächsten Tage wenn es wieder wärmer wird. Die letzten zwei Tage war es etwas Kühler hier und da lief der Router 
ohne Probleme. Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich die Temperatur die Ihm zu schaffen macht.


----------



## K3n$! (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*

Wo genau ist denn der Router untergebracht? In einer kleinen, warmen Ecke hinter dem Schrank, wo kaum Luft zirkulieren kann?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Ersatzrouter für Speedport W503V*



Kurdjo schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich die Temperatur die Ihm zu schaffen macht.


 Zu dem router sollte ein teil sein, mit dem man ihn an der wand befestigen kann. Das solltest du nutzen und ihn, wenn möglich, an einer halbwegs belüfteten stelle an die wand hängen.


----------

